# jiggin' help!!



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

everyone is nailin bass now w/ the ol jig n pig... i have never caught or even had a strike while jiggin for bass... i love doing it, but am not good at it... anybody got any tips as to trailer's,skirts, colors, size, techniques, etc. any help would be great!!!!!


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Try a booyah pigskin jig/creek craw or molting craw 3/8oz to 1/2oz with a green pumpkin berkley chigger craw as a trailer that combo is dynamite for me year round and if your fishing muddy water use a pigskin jig in river craw/black and blue with a rage lobster


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

Stick with natural colors, I never ever go over 1/4 ounce in ohio absolutley no need to. dark brown is usually a never go wrong color. Try different retreives see how the fish respond. Nothing better then when a 4 pounder crushes a jig


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good advice all! Definetly agree with the 1/4oz size, and I usually don't go smaller then 3/16oz. Everybody has had trouble at one point or another learning to fish a jig. Keeping in mind that its a "target" lure used maily for pitching and flipping into specific areas. It won't cover alot of water in that respect and your strike zones are much smaller, so of coarse you won't get as many strikes in a day as you would with say with a spinnerbait. BUT....the strikes you do get will most likely be from larger quality fish that have taken up residence in the most opportune areas that will provide them the best cover for ambushing prey, protection, and forage opportunities. A jig is by far the best tool for the job hands down so don't give up and don't be afraid to change up different variations of jigs either. If a traditional jig isn't producing well, pitch a Tube jig or other variations and see if that starts to produce. Try to keep the color selections simple also, natural browns/blacks, or green pumpkin variations are a good start, remember you're trying to "match the hatch" with one of the bass's favorite foods, the crawdad! It too changes color from time to time throughout the year and its a creature of transition. Hope this helps.


----------



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks to all for your advice! i think my color selection was a little off.. we'll find out next time i hit the water!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

dang all my jigs are so heavy. anybody intersted in buying them???


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Heavy jigs, and I consider "heavy" to be 3/8oz or larger, are good to and again its more of what you're comfortable with in using. If the bass want a smaller profile and aren't hitting big bulky jigs I just trim the skirt back to the bend of the hook and use a short bulky plastic trailer that will help slow the rate of fall. The back end of a baby brush hog for example works well and it has alot of action on its own. With today's prices on tackle, guys are getting more into pouring their own baits and utilizing their existing tackle more efficiantly.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

my main jig n pig set up is as follows..a booyah babyboo(5/16)jig in the 3d green pumpkin color.for the trailer i go between several different brands(rage tail,net bait,yum,berkley)and i stick with green pumpkin hues or if it's a lil muddy i go with a darker color selection.i fish my jig n pig on berkley fireline.i'm unusual in that i mainly use a spinning outfit(90%) of the time.i can flip & pitch just as well using that setup.that's the rig(rod n reel combo) that i 1st introduced to jig fishing with.kinda supersticious on my part i guess.i do use a baitcaster setup as well but i've never had a problem catch the big uns on my spinning set up.i absolutely luv when a hawg crushes my jig n pig.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

My favorite jigs are strike king bitsy bugs with a zoom swim chunk for a trailer. These are compact and light enough to fish on a spinning rod witch is awesome cause I suck a flipping with a baitcaster!! You can get them at any dicks sporting goods and the best part is they are pretty cheap!! I use black, green, and brown. Hope this helps.


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

My favorite jig of all time was the Older Stanley Jigs 3/16th black with strands of dark brown. It had the hand tied skirt instead of the crappy rubber o ring. I just knew when I had that jig a big fish was just a matter of time.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

trial and error my friend!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

You very well may have had a "bite" on your jig n pig.As most will tell ya,sometimes they don't "crush it" but simply pick it up lightly and all you feel is "mush" on the end of your line.If you feel that or your line starts moving, set the hook my friend.If you feel anything out of the ordinary,set the hook.Hooksets are free.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree on most part but the jig size.....I was throwing 1/4oz jig and my buddy that was fishing with me on the same boat was throwing a 1 oz......I could get NOTHING to hit my jig and was getting mad....I threw on a 1 oz and immediately was getting fish.....he ended up catching like 15 bass that day and only 2 were below 15".....if u want big bass u gotta throw big lures....
I know this isnt all the time but u need to experiment with size as well as colors.


----------

